# best speakers for metal?



## Large_Filter_Cap

Looking for the best speakers to give me some tight bass with alot of mids too for cutting.

The metal I play would be slayer or metallica like speed metal so the speakers should be tight and articulate (i presume) when palm muting and picking fast.

I found V30's were mushy when palm muting.?? Strange cause I thought these would be great. They were new so perhaps they need to break in more.?

I tried G12L's (from an old Valvestate cab), and these were good, but could use better definition in the bass too.

Any ideas? thx


----------



## Ken

You seem to be flailing a bit. "Lots of mids" is not the typical metal sound. Metallica's recorded tone is super scooped mids. 

The G12T-75 speakers are really good metal speakers in general as the have a slight mid scoop to begin with. Since you don't know what you want, I'd start with those and later on you might decide you need more of something else. But they are the "Marshall standard" for a reason.

The amp and guitar you use is a big factor too. I play with lots of mids with my Les Paul but scoop the crap out of my tone with the ESP with EMG pickups. I use G12H 80's which have a flat response and I use the amp to shape the tone more than having the speakers have a bias in frequency response. This gives me more options than the G12T-75's as I don't only play metal.

Ken


----------



## MartyStrat54

I did a write up in my Anything and Everything About Speakers thread. I've tested a bunch of Eminence speakers and I have already stated for your type of music get the Eminence Black Powder. Tight bass and punchy mids.

My Parts-Express review:

I've done extensive testing of Eminence speakers. The Black Mountains are very expensive. Enter the Black Powder. This speaker is very close to the bottom end of the Black Mountain for a lot less money. If you are into heavy metal and drop tunings, you got to try this speaker. Palm muting is very powerful and tight. Nice articulate speaker. Shout out to my man, Anthony Lucas-Eminence

Another speaker is the Patriot Swamp Thang. Here is a Parts-Express review. (Not mine.)

I also design and build my own 4x12 straight and slant speaker cabs for live and studio performance. My most popular and hands down best sounding cabs are a bit deeper than standard, birch and loaded with Eminence Patriots in the top and swamp thang in the bottom. Hands down they have the most crisp, yet full bodied, sound myself and others have ever heard. They are quickly becoming the first choice in the studio. Typically they are driven by Bugera all tube, Marshall all tube, Crate all tube and Bogen all tube heads. The sound is so amazing it's hard to stop playing through them as power chords hit you like a brick sh!t house and leads cut like a stiletto!


----------



## Large_Filter_Cap

I guess I'm looking for a versatile speaker that can give me many sounds but also handle speed metal. I have been playing a new Mesa Rec 2x12 cab using my lespaul classic with the stock hot pu's. The cab in general is very good but palm mutes are suprisingly mushy, with a loss in focus, or articulation. I attribute this to the v30's... Mabye it the cab body too.? anyways, I have heard this was The metal cabinet. Although great for leads, it leaves me desiring more for tight punchy bass. I don't know if they need to break in some more. Anyways a let down for now.


----------



## george76

try G12H with bass cones (usually T1281 models). not lead cones (usually T1217 models). there is a big difference. but the bass cones are definetly the ones you want out of the two.


----------



## george76

Ken said:


> The G12T-75 speakers are the "Marshall standard" for a reason.



I keep seeing you write this but have to disagree with your logic.

Marshall amps and cabs became 'industry standard', as you put it, long before G12T-75 speakers came along. So in theory nowadays Marshall could put whatever reasonable speakers they like in their cabs and people would still buy them. So long as they sound pretty good and there is a Marshall badge on the front of the cab most people are happy, and Marshall are well aware of that. 

For more fussy buyers looking for something different they have higher priced cabinets with different speakers in them. 

The G12T-75's are the "marshall standard" because marshall decided to use them as stock speakers, not because buyers decided they like those speakers the best out of everything else on the market.


----------



## rockinr0ll

Large_Filter_Cap said:


> Looking for the best speakers to give me some tight bass with alot of mids too for cutting.
> 
> The metal I play would be slayer or metallica like speed metal so the speakers should be tight and articulate (i presume) when palm muting and picking fast.
> 
> I found V30's were mushy when palm muting.?? Strange cause I thought these would be great. They were new so perhaps they need to break in more.?
> 
> I tried G12L's (from an old Valvestate cab), and these were good, but could use better definition in the bass too.
> 
> Any ideas? thx



A hate to suggest the Celestion 75's but they might be your bag. I personally like Greenbacks but they sound more vintage rock. Maybe try some Warehouse Veteran 30 as they are suppose to not have the mid hump as the new Celestion. Heritage 65 would also be another choice.


----------



## Wilder Amplification

Not the cheapest speaker in the world and also not the lightest but the ElectroVoice M12L is another favorite amongst metal players.


----------



## customwhite

Wilder Amplification said:


> Not the cheapest speaker in the world and also not the lightest but the ElectroVoice M12L is another favorite amongst metal players.



EV EVM 12-L Black Label (Zakk Wylde) 8 Ohm, 300 Watt RMS, 100 db (1w1m), 80-7000 Hz, massive low end, Zakk Wylde himself: "The perfect combination of the Gibson LP-style and a Marshall."

300 watt each, OMG...


----------



## Wilder Amplification

customwhite said:


> EV EVM 12-L Black Label (Zakk Wylde) 8 Ohm, 300 Watt RMS, 100 db (1w1m), 80-7000 Hz, massive low end, Zakk Wylde himself: "The perfect combination of the Gibson LP-style and a Marshall."
> 
> 300 watt each, OMG...



Which just means that a cab of four of them will more than take what any 100 watt head would ever throw at them. Love that 100dB sensitivity rating. Theoretically they'll produce 120dB @ 1 meter distance away @ 100 watts.


----------



## customwhite

I would like to try 4 of the ZW speakers with my JCM800 2203
too bad they cost 300€ each.


----------



## IbanezMark

I have G12H-100's in one cab and G12K-85's in another. 
Both speakers are voiced very similarly and sound quite good for metal. They can retain a lot of low end without sounding mushy. My palm muting can shake walls without going to mush.


----------



## customwhite

IbanezMark said:


> I have G12H-100's in one cab


 
Would that be a 1982 cab?
I've got the G12H-80 speakers in two of my cabs.
a 1982B and a 1984A bass cab. and I think they are great.


----------



## Large_Filter_Cap

Does anybody have an opinion about the Mesa rectifier cab itself? Is it contributing to the sponginess of the bass ? Are they shyte for speed metal? Mabye a Mesa Stilletto cab for extra tightness ?


----------



## IbanezMark

customwhite said:


> Would that be a 1982 cab?
> I've got the G12H-80 speakers in two of my cabs.
> a 1982B and a 1984A bass cab. and I think they are great.



Yeah, the 1982A has the G12H-100's. It's a 1987 model.
The 1982B has the other speakers (installed at some point..)

Both cabs really thump with those speakers


----------



## Dr. Rawk

Oh dude I just sold a new quad of Electro Voice EVM12L Black Label Zakk Wylde Signature Speakers DIRT CHEAP! They ran me $1,100.00 new for the quad. You need to play them devastatingly loud to get any kind of cone movement because they are 300 watts power handling each but if loud is your thing these are effing BRUTAL!!

Otherwise Celestion G12T-75's is where I would be heading.

I also just sold a quad of Marshall Celestion Vintage speakers in my new 1960BV and dropped in a quad of 25 Watt Greenbacks for use with my JVM410h. Ahhh complete tonal Nirvana!!


----------



## customwhite

IbanezMark said:


> Yeah, the 1982A has the G12H-100's. It's a 1987 model.
> The 1982B has the other speakers (installed at some point..)
> 
> Both cabs really thump with those speakers




Cool dude,

There's a few here on the Marshall forum that 
really likes the 1982 cabs.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Another good one is the George Lynch Super V12. 150WRMS at under 10 pounds.

JBL E120's weigh 20 pounds each and are similar to the EV12L which is about 19 pounds.


----------



## Ken

george76 said:


> The G12T-75's are the "marshall standard" because marshall decided to use them as stock speakers, not because buyers decided they like those speakers the best out of everything else on the market.



Greenbacks used to be the Marshall standard, back in the day. They suited the older rock/metal styles that the Plexi/S.L.'s were being bought for. For modern metal, which is what most Marshall owners play, the G12T-75 is a well designed speaker with the slight mid scoop. The reason they are the stock speakers is because they are very well suited for it. Marshall would not use a junk speaker for their flagship cabinets.

I don't use them myself so it's not like I have no objectivity because I own them. My advice is well taken though: a metal player who doesn't have some experience with different Celestion models should start with the G12T 75's until they know what else they want.

Ken


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

since i started modding my head i have been using a standard 1960 cab....before i got that cab i was using a 1960av....for my needs (hard rock to metal) the 75's are better
the vintage 30's cant handle all the low end i have....and with the mods i have done i'm not missing the mid punch of the v30......but i am also thinking about building a theile quad cab with the EV 12l's....it's gonna be a lot of work and probably weight about 150lbs...but after hearing the Boogie 1x12 theile i am sold.....the projection of that cab was insane


----------



## Wycked Lester

wilder amplification said:


> not the cheapest speaker in the world and also not the lightest but the electrovoice m12l is another favorite amongst metal players.



these speakers are the shit !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

george76 said:


> try G12H with bass cones (usually T1281 models). not lead cones (usually T1217 models). there is a big difference. but the bass cones are definetly the ones you want out of the two.



+1


----------



## rykus

i like black back 70's celestions, more trebley and cutting than the older warmer green backs and every now and then they pop up cheap, i had a mesa 4x12 and it had a super pronounciated bass and you could hear it push air kinda a whoop whoop bottom end sound that i found overly loud but it coloured the sound of the amp less, where as the black backs add something and sound like their in some sorta melt down.... but i play pretty sludge doom style of metal so its great! i've always heard the 65's where top notch too but haven't tried em yet.


----------



## Ken

customwhite said:


> Cool dude,
> 
> There's a few here on the Marshall forum that
> really likes the 1982 cabs.



The few, the proud, the 1982 cabinet owners! 

Of course, the cabinets are just period 1960 series as far as I know. It's the speakers that make them good. You can't go wrong with a 1982 though because all of them have top quality speakers no matter which of about 8 different ones your model has.

Ken


----------



## andylaughs

Wilder Amplification said:


> Which just means that a cab of four of them will more than take what any 100 watt head would ever throw at them. Love that 100dB sensitivity rating. Theoretically they'll produce 120dB @ 1 meter distance away @ 100 watts.



You could also try Eminence Delta 12A speakers. These are comparable to Zach's signature speakers, rated at 400 watts and go for 80 bucks at Amazon. If I didn't already have a shit ton of cabs and speakers, I'd go the same route.


----------



## MartyStrat54

andylaughs said:


> You could also try Eminence Delta 12A speakers. These are comparable to Zach's signature speakers, rated at 400 watts and go for 80 bucks at Amazon.



Do you mean the Delta Pro 12A's? They are only $80 bucks on Amazon? Is this a new or used speaker? Everyone that I have bought it from wants around 109 dollars. Of course, Parts Express and some other retailers ship the order for free. This saves a lot since I usually buy six to eight pairs at a time.


----------



## MM54

MartyStrat54 said:


> ...since I usually buy six to eight pairs at a time.



Holy shit, I bet they cringe at the shipping distribution center when they see your address


----------



## dptone5

For the style of music you're playing Large Filter Cap, have you considered the GT12-75 speakers (mid-scooped) and pushing your amp with a mid-heavy pedal, like a TS-808 reissue. A lot of metal guys are using the TS-808 and GT12-75's for the same reasons you mentioned (good metal tone, tight low end when palm muting and the added mid's to cut through the mix and articulation).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Large_Filter_Cap

As generic sounding the G12T-75s are, they sound much much better for palm muted metal than V30's. In my 2x12 I may experiment with one V and one 75, and see how that goes.


----------



## kebek

i own 1982A and 1982B all loaded with G12H-100... love them... 
note that a 1960 and a 1982 is NOT the same... 1982 wood is a lot heavier... 
i owned 1960A and 1960B all loaded with G12T-75 and they were too metal for my style... 
I agree G12T-75 is best for metal... palm mute and speed picking...


----------



## Large_Filter_Cap

kebek said:


> i own 1982A and 1982B all loaded with G12H-100... love them...
> note that a 1960 and a 1982 is NOT the same... 1982 wood is a lot heavier...
> i owned 1960A and 1960B all loaded with G12T-75 and they were too metal for my style...
> I agree G12T-75 is best for metal... palm mute and speed picking...



Cool, how does the G12H-100 compare? Metal? Rock? Bluesy? Disco? Lol


----------



## jerryjg

V30/ G12- T75
Flamethrower ( well, Bogner calls hos G12t-75 the "Flamethrower", but the V30/G12-t75 is my Flamethrower)- hell, drop in one G12K-100 while no one is looking!
2xV30, 1x G12T-75, 1x G12K-100.
I really like the idea of that Patriot/Swamp thing though.
BTW.. The thing I like about the G12t-75 is it seems to be really percussive and touch responsive right off the note.


----------



## Large_Filter_Cap

jerryjg said:


> V30/ G12- T75
> Flamethrower ( well, Bogner calls hos G12t-75 the "Flamethrower", but the V30/G12-t75 is my Flamethrower)- hell, drop in one G12K-100 while no one is looking!
> 2xV30, 1x G12T-75, 1x G12K-100.
> I really like the idea of that Patriot/Swamp thing though.
> BTW.. The thing I like about the G12t-75 is it seems to be really percussive and touch responsive right off the note.



I agree the T-75 are the most responisive in the lows, and are so tight. As generic as they are, they seem to be some of the best...as least if one does not want to get bogged down in speaker details.

I suprised how much the V30's let me down in the "tight percussive chug" department. So loose, so flubby, but so many saying they are some of the mest for metal players. Although great for leads, great for cutting, great mids, but shit for chug. I have a 2x12, so hopefully a V30 and T75 together will be my answer.


----------



## kebek

> Cool, how does the G12H-100 compare? Metal? Rock? Bluesy? Disco? Lol



i find the tone of G12H-100 is like half way between a V30 and G12t-75... maybe closer to V30... 
G12T-75 is 97db
G12h-100 is 99db
V30 is 100 db


----------



## darrylportelli

MartyStrat54 said:


> Do you mean the Delta Pro 12A's? They are only $80 bucks on Amazon? Is this a new or used speaker? Everyone that I have bought it from wants around 109 dollars. Of course, Parts Express and some other retailers ship the order for free. This saves a lot since I usually buy six to eight pairs at a time.



holy hellhound!!!! you buy 6-8 pairs at a time??....16 speakers!!!! wada ya do for a day job???rob banks?!?!?!?
so thats why all the speaker testing loool


----------



## andylaughs

Well, I'm a fan of Eminence Texas Heats for playing metal through my JMP. Vin 30s would be a close second if you're using one or another. I use both, but these days I'm starting to lean more toward American-voiced speakers for heavy shit (less fuzz, more grind). 
Funny that you mentioned Slayer and Metallica in the same sentence, given that they essentially have opposite guitar tones (Mid-boosted JCM 800 vs. scooped Mesa Mark series heads). I can tell you that I've spoken to Kerry King's former guitar tech, and most of his old Marshall 412s were loaded with 100-watt Carvin British Voiced speakers. 
Mesa Recto cabs with anything other than a recto head will probably sound like ass-mud with any speaker. Come to think of it, the few I've played through sounded like ass-mud with my rectifier head. They're super oversized and add way too much low end to your sound. For Mesa cabs, the Stilettos with Vin. 30s sound the best to my ears. I'm a Marshall cab hater: I don't believe in plugging into ANYTHING made with particle board, even if it is just the back. Just my thing ... I like wood. 
How are your eq settings? Every different cab I play through requires me to drastically change my eq.


----------



## Large_Filter_Cap

andylaughs said:


> Well, I'm a fan of Eminence Texas Heats for playing metal through my JMP. Vin 30s would be a close second if you're using one or another. I use both, but these days I'm starting to lean more toward American-voiced speakers for heavy shit (less fuzz, more grind).
> Funny that you mentioned Slayer and Metallica in the same sentence, given that they essentially have opposite guitar tones (Mid-boosted JCM 800 vs. scooped Mesa Mark series heads). I can tell you that I've spoken to Kerry King's former guitar tech, and most of his old Marshall 412s were loaded with 100-watt Carvin British Voiced speakers.
> Mesa Recto cabs with anything other than a recto head will probably sound like ass-mud with any speaker. Come to think of it, the few I've played through sounded like ass-mud with my rectifier head. They're super oversized and add way too much low end to your sound. For Mesa cabs, the Stilettos with Vin. 30s sound the best to my ears. I'm a Marshall cab hater: I don't believe in plugging into ANYTHING made with particle board, even if it is just the back. Just my thing ... I like wood.
> How are your eq settings? Every different cab I play through requires me to drastically change my eq.



I've been messing with the EQ-ing alot, I can get alot of control from my head through this mesa rec cab. I like the cab, I do like the bottom end thump. Its potent and a modern touch with experimentation. I tried to break away with classic marshall cabinet contruction and its sound. I thought the mesa cabs were wood?? lol... Nevertheless, built very well, very durable, portable, and looks great. My main beef is the speaker sound. I am using a JVM 410 so Eq control is there, and it is a rather middy amp anyways so it breaks through whatever lowends are there. I make sure resonance is low and presence is high. What I need is better perscussive attacks and crunch. The V30's do not provide that. I'm hoping to swap a V30 out for a T75 and get more crunch back.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Eminence Commonwealth, JBL D, K or E-120, Peavey Black Widow or EV-12L.


----------



## andylaughs

Large_Filter_Cap said:


> I've been messing with the EQ-ing alot, I can get alot of control from my head through this mesa rec cab. I like the cab, I do like the bottom end thump. Its potent and a modern touch with experimentation. I tried to break away with classic marshall cabinet contruction and its sound. I thought the mesa cabs were wood?? lol... Nevertheless, built very well, very durable, portable, and looks great. My main beef is the speaker sound. I am using a JVM 410 so Eq control is there, and it is a rather middy amp anyways so it breaks through whatever lowends are there. I make sure resonance is low and presence is high. What I need is better perscussive attacks and crunch. The V30's do not provide that. I'm hoping to swap a V30 out for a T75 and get more crunch back.



I was talking about Marshall using particle board in their cabs, specifically the back. Mesas are definitely all wood.


----------



## MartyStrat54

andylaughs said:


> I was talking about Marshall using particle board in their cabs, specifically the back. Mesas are definitely all wood.



Yes, but as long as the shell is made of plywood, it will be roadworthy. The use of MDF is actually better as it is more dense and stiffer than plywood. Almost all good PA speakers are built this way. Plywood shell and MDF on the back and baffle. As long as T-Nuts are used, the MDF will hold up just fine. Same for a guitar cab.


----------



## nedcronin

Hmmmm.....I am not a fan of 1960 cabs with 75's because I find them way too ice picky and too scooped for me. I always found with Marshalls & other heads I used previously I had to turn the treble & presence waaaaay down. I am running a Mesa Recto 4x12 cab with v30's and it is mid heavy, but it is a dark sounding cab for sure. There is a tiny bit of flab on the bottom but I attributed that to the TSL being a tad bit squishy. Maybe it's the v30's.....I must say I get a huge sound out of the pairing but there is always room for improvement....


----------



## madmmx

EVM-12L is a good metal speaker


----------



## Ascension

rockinr0ll said:


> Maybe try some Warehouse Veteran 30 as they are suppose to not have the mid hump as the new Celestion.


I have a pair of 16 OHM Vet 30's. One is in my 2105 Combo and one is in my BRUTAL Fender Prosonic combo. 
I went through Heritage 30's Vin 30's 75's and a pair of Eminences from Genz Benz G-Flex before I settled on the Vets in both combos.
The Vets were by far the tightest fattest and biggest sounding of the bunch. Flat NUKED the Vin 30's in an open back combo!!


----------



## RawkOn

I use a sports analogy to define the G12T-75 ... it's like the athlete that "doesn't make you lose the game by committing costly mistakes, but also doesn't dazzle you". They are a very efficient speaker, with articulate highs and thumping lows (which I love), but to me, they don't dazzle. When I hear the growl of a Greenback or a V30 it makes me smile. So I recently swapped 2 75's out of my 1960A with 2 WGS Retro 30's. They work well together, with the Retros adding some midrange, but I'm not in love with the combo. I'm now considering replacing all of them with G12EVH's (I have an EVH 5150 iii mini stack and they sound really good) or a combination of G12H30/V30, or just all V30. I've gotten used to the deep chug percussion of the 75's and would hate to lose that but to my ears, the midrange is lifeblood of guitar tone. 

Any suggestions? I also dig the bluesy stuff so I'd love to have a separate cab with Greenbacks for that. Maybe down the road.


----------



## Mosher Zone

Another fan of the G12H-80 here, I've used my 1982A cab for 15 years or so for metal & nothing else touches it. You being a thrash fan a nice little footnote is that Anthrax used those cabs in the Among the Living Days, nuff said.


----------



## Clammy

Mosher Zone said:


> Another fan of the G12H-80 here, I've used my 1982A cab for 15 years or so for metal & nothing else touches it. You being a thrash fan a nice little footnote is that Anthrax used those cabs in the Among the Living Days, nuff said.



I concur. Very even frequency response, can handle lots of power with little/no breakup, high sensitivity, so they're LOUD. Perfect for Metal, IMHO. I prefer them in B cabs, though! 

Cheers!


----------



## Lyv2Ryd

A Classic Lead 80 is pretty tight


----------



## Mosher Zone

Clammy said:


> I concur. Very even frequency response, can handle lots of power with little/no breakup, high sensitivity, so they're LOUD. Perfect for Metal, IMHO. I prefer them in B cabs, though!
> 
> Cheers!


 I'm pretty sure I had a B cab before the A one I have now but I never really bothered about things like that then, I just thought all Marshall cabs were the same.  But it had the same tight sound but I always wanted an angled so got that when the opportunity arrived & I love it.


----------



## SonVolt

Large_Filter_Cap said:


> Does anybody have an opinion about the Mesa rectifier cab itself? Is it contributing to the sponginess of the bass ? Are they shyte for speed metal? Mabye a Mesa Stilletto cab for extra tightness ?




No, the recto is the best cab on the market for what you're wanting - IT is the industry standard for Metal. If youre gettting a loose low end something isnt right in your signal chain. You also get the benifit of superior Mesa quality over Marshall cabs. Marshall cabs are pretty lousy feeling once you get used to a better quality cab. What amp/guitar/pickups are you using?


----------



## Marshallmadness

Going out on a limb here. I have found the 25 watt greenbacks to kick ass for metal, even low tunings too. I have g12t75's, v30's, and greenbacks. The v30's never get that deep wicked metal pick attack. The greenbacks when pushed hard open up with some mean crunch and expression and power. When the g12t is about to reach it's limit soundwise is where the greenback gets a nasty attitude like Hetfields disposable heros intro. Zakk I believe used greenbacks for a long time and on the first couple or few BLS albums he still used them. They will do low tunings very well and sound huge doing it. I use a 2203, 2204, and a 4010 with them. These amps with a Les Paul, boss sd1, and greenbacks will just about blow the walls down with tight wicked metal. I like the g12t75 for metal too but I'm sticking with greenbacks. They are not very friendly when pushed hard and become very aggressive and mean. I like em!


----------



## Helixx Guitars

I'm looking at WGS Reapers.
I've heard them and they rock!


----------



## JayCM800

1960b


----------



## blues_n_cues

Large_Filter_Cap said:


> Looking for the best speakers to give me some tight bass with alot of mids too for cutting.
> 
> The metal I play would be slayer or metallica like speed metal so the speakers should be tight and articulate (i presume) when palm muting and picking fast.
> 
> I found V30's were mushy when palm muting.?? Strange cause I thought these would be great. They were new so perhaps they need to break in more.?
> 
> I tried G12L's (from an old Valvestate cab), and these were good, but could use better definition in the bass too.
> 
> Any ideas? thx



65's for vintage 80's type metal.they're the original JCM800 cab factory speakers.
WGS makes a great version of them.


----------



## Marshallmadness

I replaced the original g12 65 in my 4010 combo with a g12m greenback. The greenback did way better for metal in that amp. The 65 had too much of a round midrange that wouldn't punch well for things like master of puppets. The greenback was better all around. It was tight, perfect sonic balance, and just sounds great for metal. I even stuck one in my haze 40 too. Greenbacks get serious attitude pushed.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I found that G12T-75's were plenty tight and a good speaker for any kind of metal. I just switched out to greenbacks and they are looser for sure and breakup way sooner. I would say that it all comes down to the right pedal to finish it off (to deepen and tighten) no matter what speakers you have.


----------



## 69ChevyP/U

I have a G12T-75 in my combo, and Blackbacks in my 4x12. The two sound completely different. Definitely prefer the Blackbacks. Neither one requires the extra help of a pedal though..


----------



## dreyn77

Probly the ones that come with the pro amp!

the speakers that Doug A was playing through on the Dio DVD 'Holy Diver' seemed not the best choice. 
I think he was trying to get a heavy sound without changing pickups. It was okay.

the mode four amp was made to make the sound of lots of watts, maybe that's the best speaker and box!


----------



## SonVolt

andylaughs said:


> Mesa Recto cabs with anything other than a recto head will probably sound like ass-mud with any speaker.




I firmly disagree. The larger cab makes for better bass response IMO - it's less likely to flub out. If it is flubbing out with a recto head then you need to turn the bass down.


----------



## chuckelator

Buddy of mine plays an Orange Rockerverb 50 through a Mesa Recto cab, and has done so for quite a few years.. Sounds fantastic.

My recent speaker purchase (still feeling them out) sounded great when I tuned into some metal tones. Ted Weber Legacys. 100w speakers, huge magnets, heavy doping on the cones. Loud, clear, and articulate, and surprisingly not very stiff considering the doping. Also, was doing this with my JMP nearly dimed, a Xotic EP boost set to a mild boost, and my EQD Talons OD maxed out...it screamed. 

I don't play a typical "metal' guitar (Telecaster) however, I found that the lead tones sizzle, the chugging stayed nice and tight, and incredible note separation. These speakers I think would fit most styles perfectly, especially if you're running a hi-gain head with active humbuckers. At this point, they still haven't quite broken in and completely warmed up, but I assure you...they could pull off extreme metal with ease.


----------



## calvin morgan

Best speaker for metal? First I make sure my cab is good and soild. Most are not. So I epoxcy all inside joints and add braces front to back and side to side. It takes awhile but I tune the box with fiberglass stuffing. jbl e-120's are the best. I use a rock pro 1000 cab. It is slanted and sets up no standing waves inside the box. Just plain kicks butt. ww


----------



## AlvisX

blues_n_cues said:


> 65's for vintage 80's type metal.they're the original JCM800 cab factory speakers.
> WGS makes a great version of them.



Yeah ! Old guy metal !!!!
(Neighbours gettin a hot shot o' Priest blasted up their azz right now)


----------



## johnfv

SonVolt said:


> ...The larger cab makes for better bass response...


I gotta agree the deep Recto cabs have very solid low end.
I'm not really a metal player but I'm thinking a G12T-75 could be pretty good? The G12-80 is a damn fine speaker for pretty much anything (I have a quad from the '80s), definitely one of the best speakers ever for me. The G12-65 is great as well (including the WGS model). The EVM-12L is another damn fine speaker (heavy though), I want to try the WGS model some day. I love my JBL K-120 for Fender cleans but it's a bit bright for distorted tones IMO. That said, there certainly were famous JBL and Altec players...


----------



## soundboy57

AlvisX said:


> Yeah ! Old guy metal !!!!
> (Neighbours gettin a hot shot o' Priest blasted up their azz right now)


Hell yea

I have no problem getting grind and low end out of a vintage basketweave and greenbacks. or a late 70s cab with blackback 55hz G12M, or G1265s.
80s cabs with G1280 or G12100 kill, too.

If I was looking for a newer speaker, I would pick Creamback 75s. Lots of definition and tone and cut.

But then again, I like some tone in my chainsaw. I guess that makes me an old guy, too...


----------



## ginek

Celestion G12K-100. I use them with JCM800 KK. 
Your amp will be louder as they have higher sensitivity than average Celestion.
This combo kills all the insects and other creatures that cannot make fast enough escape run.


----------



## Matt_Krush

Only read through page 2.
I have the same head, play the same type of music.
I use both a V30 cab and a GT75.

Your mush...
Well...Have you done the variable negative feedback mod or added the choke yet? ( The first mod is very important).
I also run KT77's.
Lower the gain some...
Add an external EQ ( pedal or rack in the loop).

I have no mush and all the crushing yet clear low-end through the 1960B cab not typical of a Marshall.

Is it the best for metal? I have no idea, but it is achievable.


----------



## Coronado

The best speaker for Metal? Well, there are so many great speakers, and they each have a different sound - that's what makes is so great. I don't think there is a best speaker, as with everything, its a bit subjective. I have heard just about all of the speakers mentioned so far, and I have to say, I haven't heard a bad one yet (with the exception of a couple busted/ripped ones). Any one of those will work perfectly. I would say if you are getting flub, you might try adjusting your EQ a bit. I think with just about every speaker listed above, you can achieve the chug you are looking for. I have had some pretty good luck with the MXR 108 10 band EQ. In the process of picking up a Mesa Recto cab - really like they way they sound.


----------



## chiliphil1

From what I've tried the celestion k100 is the best. 75's are too harsh, v30's have too much fizz. 

I'll be trying the black label EVM12L speakers soon and I'll report back.


----------



## 4Horseman

After 6.5 years, I wonder what the OP decided on.


----------



## chiliphil1

4Horseman said:


> After 6.5 years, I wonder what the OP decided on.



Doesn't really matter. Threads like this get updated and renewed for anyone looking for the info.


----------



## 4Horseman

chiliphil1 said:


> Doesn't really matter. Threads like this get updated and renewed for anyone looking for the info.


Might not matter to you, but I'm curious how he made out.


----------



## chiliphil1

4Horseman said:


> Might not matter to you, but I'm curious how he made out.



Yeah, sorry I misinterpreted what you meant.


----------



## Coronado

4Horseman said:


> After 6.5 years, I wonder what the OP decided on.



HA! Didn't even catch that! Good point - he may have tried multiple different speakers by now. It would be pretty cool to see what he landed on, and which he found to work best. 

Edit: Just checked and its been about 6 years since any last activity. We may never know.


----------



## slide222

very informative , I have a pair of g12 80's from 81 and they always sound good what ever you put tru them
they sound amazing with a clean input ' and they sound amazing getting dirty too
loud and heavy and smooth , just fantastic


----------



## dreyn77

The concept of the neutral speaker sound, seems to workout best, for no particular reason. Probably cause to lots of people who were around when 'heavy metal' was invented, it was the new sound at the time from RR which defined the thing called heavy metal.
Judas Priest pulled their finger out and got down to work, at that point! Cause Ozzy had kicked their butt!

Metallica had some good sounds and reshaped the thing called heavy metal, which then needed a new name. Cause it Wasnt 'heavy metal' at that point.

Marshalls version of the heavy metal sound is extremely impressive! It's probably way better than all those previous bands mentioned.
The problem is, marshall isn't a world famous music band!
So in reality, guys just skipped over the Marshall version of the heavy metal sound and so the majority of guitarist have NO IDEA about the Marshall take on the heavy metal sound.

It's a really sad situation! 
The Gibson product and the Marshall product BLOW AWAY all the famous bands trade famous sounds.

The SG-X and the JCM 2000 amp, is the top of the tree heavy metal sound. No doubt, and without question!

The best sound is from those G12 T 75 speakers, in that setup.
The speakers belong with the rest of the components built into the design.
I'm sure the JVM has improved on this setup, but the speaker is the same model.


----------



## dreyn77

You name it with all those other brands equipment, and all those sounds are lower in sonic tone, its always going to be the marshall with the highest and brightest sound if you play them side by side. 
The audience will always hear the marshall as being the clearest sound.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Large_Filter_Cap said:


> Looking for the best speakers to give me some tight bass with alot of mids too for cutting.
> 
> The metal I play would be slayer or metallica like speed metal so the speakers should be tight and articulate (i presume) when palm muting and picking fast.
> 
> I found V30's were mushy when palm muting.?? Strange cause I thought these would be great. They were new so perhaps they need to break in more.?
> 
> I tried G12L's (from an old Valvestate cab), and these were good, but could use better definition in the bass too.
> 
> Any ideas? thx



I think Electrovoice EVM would work better for metal.
Also, a much louder speaker compared to others. 101 dB on a 1 watt input.


----------



## jstich

If cost is no barrier , Id recommend the EV EVM also.


----------



## Kris Ford

I like G12T-75s..they really work for my 2203 and Super Bass for a crisp and tight metal tone..I A/B against my Blackback cab, and they weren't the most terrible thing I ever heard, and in some ways BETTER than the G12H30s for higher gain, especially with the Super Bass.


----------



## GIBSON67

Bass coned G12-80's and by now every one of you MFer's should know this...444 is the new sign of the Devil!


----------



## slide222

brought a empty 2x12 palmer (eminence) cabinet today from thomann Germany which I intend to fill with my pair of treasured 81 g12 80's ,and i'm hoping it arrives before Thursday my birthday

these empty cabs are brilliant , all wiring inside and ready to go , simply clip on spade terminals, speakers fit in from the front, Velcro front grill on and plug in and play with a handy little book explaining every wiring option


----------



## Metroman

Throw away the 2 x 12 x get 2 x 1 x 12 TL806 cabinets, and load em up with EV 12Ls and forget about it. Easy to transport.

Go to Tim at TRM Cabinets, and have him make them with 100% 3/4 Birch Ply.

Next up is load up your 2 x 12 with the EVs.

Next up

Load up your cabinet with Fane Ascension F90s


----------



## johnfv

Metroman said:


> ...1 x 12 TL806 cabinets...with EV 12L...


Fantastic sounding cabs, I've had one for decades


----------



## GIBSON67

I have a couple of the TL606 for 15 inch speakers, and they do sound great with any speaker installed...but they are not light!


----------



## ricksconnected

calvin morgan said:


> Best speaker for metal? First I make sure my cab is good and soild. Most are not. So I epoxcy all inside joints and add braces front to back and side to side. It takes awhile but I tune the box with fiberglass stuffing. jbl e-120's are the best. I use a rock pro 1000 cab. It is slanted and sets up no standing waves inside the box. Just plain kicks butt. ww




post us pics


----------



## slide222

i just built a 2x12 with my 1981 pair of g12 80's , and an empty palmer (eminence) 2x12 cab and gave it a good blast with my jcm 1h yesterday afternoon and plan to again this afternoon and what a big nicely rounded sound with depth and these closed back empty 2x12 cabinets give the sound a tight feel too

I had the 80's in 1x12's and definitely plzd I put them in a 2x12 cab , I do love adding extra speakers to my sound and what a great way to get the most from the 1 watters- I bet a 4x12 is even better


----------



## slide222

can someone plz tell me what the db of the 1981 g1280 is


----------



## Marshallmadness

For me the meanest combo for metal is my mid 70's 412 with greenbacks being hammered by a boosted JMP 2203. I did a lot of comparing to arrive at this decision. The g12t75 can sound more tight and punchy at lower volumes but when the greenbacks and 75's are pushed towards their limits the greenbacks get a real mean aggressive crunch that is brutal. The 75's start to sound like they are being pushed too hard at those levels and lose their flavor. The low end available with this setup and a les Paul is unreal especially for low thnings. There is nothing like it.


----------

